# Black Bay 58.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Part of this watch collecting malarkey is, just after you've bought some object of desire, some #@√π$€ produces something more desirable. This is causing an itch, especially after I decided not to go any further with a "moonwatch". 39mm, no date, all the usual stuff I like.










but I have the feeling it would make this redundant.










Which of course was purchased for all the "right reasons".

What do you think ?

Anyone managed to put a scratch on their Black Bay bezel insert yet ?


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

True dat True dat... But I think I would prefer it in a different colour, a bit too much gilt for me. They will probably do in all the colours the original black bay is done in


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I'll take care of the redundant one......free of charge :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Rob.B said:


> True dat True dat... But I think I would prefer it in a different colour, a bit too much gilt for me. They will probably do in all the colours the original black bay is done in


 I quite like the gilt, (guilt). Off course, now after reading your post I should put off any rash purchasing decision, because another more desirable alternative will come along two months later. :yes:


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> I quite like the gilt, (guilt). Off course, now after reading your post I should put off any rash purchasing decision, because another more desirable alternative will come along two months later. :yes:


 Either of these... But done in the 58


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Huge fan of Tudor Black Bay watches. It would be the only watch I would ever need.

What does 58 stand for ?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

gimli said:


> What﻿ do﻿es 58 stan﻿d for ?﻿


 1958 Oyster Prince Submariner I believe.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Well, I actually like the modern one better! :biggrin:


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

It's going to be a bit smaller also 39mm as opposed to 41mm. Going to be nearly 3mm smaller in height also from 14.75mm to 11.9mm... Winner winner chicken dinner... :thumbs_up:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I like the Black Bay 58 for the continued reverance of their mid-century classics, but I think they overdid it on the gold accents. Gilt dial [is it really gilt, or just gold leaf or paint?], good. Gold hands, great. Gilt dial printing, okay fair enough but does it ALL have to be? Gold/gilt bezel insert markings, oh puh-LEEZE, leave the bling bling to Breitling.


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

I do love a Tudor :thumbs_up: .. Pelagos LHD for me, but that BB is a stunner :thumbs_up:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I thankfully have enough black bezeled watches. Phew!!


----------



## smithswatches (Jun 18, 2016)

That's a very nice watch


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

I've just slobbered over my tablet. :yes:


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I sold my Black Bay Red mostly because it was too chunky, so the 58 is of interest, but probably only if and when they introduce further colours.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That is very very nice. Contrary to chromejob I actually like the gold/gilt accents. Looks great :thumbs_up:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Once you've worn real gilt, not sure you can go back.


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Littlelegs said:


> That is very very nice. Contrary to chromejob I actually like the gold/gilt accents. Looks great :thumbs_up:


 I like it but I think there is a bit to much of it with it on the bezel as well...



Chromejob said:


> Once﻿﻿﻿﻿ y﻿o﻿﻿u﻿'﻿ve﻿﻿﻿﻿ w﻿﻿or﻿n r﻿﻿ea﻿l ﻿gil﻿t﻿, ﻿no﻿t sure you ca﻿n go bac﻿k﻿﻿.﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ ﻿﻿﻿﻿


 The Black Bay is gilt are you saying the MKII is of a higher standard...?﻿


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Rob.B said:


> I like it but I think there is a bit to much of it with it on the bezel as well...
> 
> The Black Bay is gilt are you saying the MKII is of a higher standard...?﻿


 It looks matte, but that may be the post-application treatment. The Mk II Kingston and Key West gilt applications were then sealed, so the gold is highly reflective. The Nassau was gilt in silver but then sandblasted to an off-white and sealed. Raven Watches and other "affordables" (Tiger Concept) apparently simply printed or painted gold on the dial resulting in that dull look. I'd be surprised if Tudor took that route.


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> It looks matte, but that may be the post-application treatment. The Mk II Kingston and Key West gilt applications were then sealed, so the gold is highly reflective. The Nassau was gilt in silver but then sandblasted to an off-white and sealed. Raven Watches and other "affordables" (Tiger Concept) apparently simply printed or painted gold on the dial resulting in that dull look. I'd be surprised if Tudor took that route.


 Ye I see what you mean one is lacquered the other one isn't.


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

Any idea what the lug-to-lug is on these 58's?


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

russelk said:


> Any idea what the lug-to-lug is on these 58's?


 Lug width is 20mm


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Rob.B said:


> Lug width is 20mm


 I think he meant lug length across the case, from the end of the lug on one side of the case to the end of the lug on the other side. It helps determine if a watch will fit. Not the lug width.


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Caller. said:


> I think he meant lug length across the case, from the end of the lug on one side of the case to the end of the lug on the other side. It helps determine if a watch will fit. Not the lug width.


 :mad0218: ... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

gimli said:


> Huge fan of Tudor Black Bay watches. It would be the only watch I would ever need.
> 
> What does 58 stand for ?


 Agree, it could well be 'the one' for me, if I ever went down to a one watch collection. Mind you I'd have to sell everything, and throw in the car and the kids probably.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Just remembered I've got this. :laughing2dw:


----------



## aleo (Nov 4, 2015)

Lug to lug length on Black Bay 41 is 50mm and should be no longer than 48mm on Fifty Eight. It will wear a lot smaller than 41mm model as 2-3 mm drop in length and 20% in height makes significant difference.

Looks stunning especially on a leather strap with a deployant clasp.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> the﻿ sh﻿arpish u﻿nders﻿ide ﻿of the﻿ lu﻿gs﻿ i﻿s n﻿otic﻿ea﻿bl﻿e


 This I too noticed, not whilst wearing, but when cleaning. The underside of my Ocean One is far better executed.


----------



## aleo (Nov 4, 2015)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I very reluctantly﻿ sold my 41 BB and the reason was simply it was too long... and this is a problem for those watches. If they are not too long for the wrist , then its all splendid. But if they are then the sharpish underside of the lugs is noticeable, and occasionally uncomfortable. I was gutted to sell mine , but it was not a correct fit for me. But make no mistake ... The Tudor Black Bay is one of most fabulous watches one can buy for the money....


 My better half actually stopped me from selling the watch some time ago. She never thought the watch is too long and was surprised when I mentioned it. Guess it is all down to a personal preference.

Possibly because of the right fit the Tudor never felt uncomfortable on my 6.5inch flat wrist, but it definitely wears big.

Those sharp lines and corners are exactly why I am wearing a Black Bay instead of Seamaster by the way


----------



## Henryviii (Jun 17, 2018)

aleo said:


> Lug to lug length on Black Bay 41 is 50mm and should be no longer than 48mm on Fifty Eight. It will wear a lot smaller than 41mm model as 2-3 mm drop in length and 20% in height makes significant difference.
> 
> Looks stunning especially on a leather strap with a deployant clasp.


 Is this yours? Have they started being released already?

Looks great!


----------



## Salt (May 20, 2018)

it is a great watch. But somehow I think i prefer the blackbay with blue bezel (the blue against the black dial looks absolutely stunning in right light). It is a little bigger but I like that.


----------



## aleo (Nov 4, 2015)

russelk said:


> Any idea what the lug-to-lug is on these 58's?


 Considering 2mm drop in case diameter, I would assume 48mm (50mm on a 41BB).


----------

